# Roof On My New 292Bh



## Cfrev (Jul 9, 2013)

I just purchased a 2013 292bh from a dealer. It was sold to me as new. It had been on the lot for a while so naturally when I got it home I wanted to clean it up. The first thing I wanted to work on cleaning was the roof. When I got up there I noticed that the seams on each end of the roof, the vents and the antennas all had what I will call gray roof tar poured along them and around them. Is this normal from the factory on new Outback trailers?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea they're pretty generous with that stuff. Had my Outback for 3 years and have had it in some very heavy downpours. No leaks yet!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, this is quite normal on trailers. It is a sealant for rubber roofing called Dicor. Really doesn't matter what it looks like as long as it doesn't leak.


----------



## Cfrev (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks! I just wanted to make sure this is the way it came from the factory.

Mike


----------

